# Aiport Express Airtunes drops frequently



## Cabeza (Jul 14, 2005)

I have suffered from this problem for too long and it took me too long to find a solution, and there is a persistent rumour that says that Apple is deleting the related postings on the Mac forums, so here it goes in case it helps somebody else. (I found the solution in http://vowe.net/archives/005917.html, thanks).
Problem: Streaming iTunes audio to your stereo via an Airport Express & Airtunes works for a few minutes/hours and then it stops.

On the AExpress log the sympthom is: "Deauthenticated with station blablabla (received invalid class-3 frame)"

(If you get hold of Apple's Airport Management Utility -it is available as a download on the Express area of apple.com, it is not the regular Aiport Admin Utility that comes with OSX- you can see the Express logs through it).

What worked for me: deactivate DHCP on the Express -I did it via te Aiport Management Utility- and fix it's IP and DNS settings to something coherent with your network. Save the settings to the Express, it reboots and your are done. Mine has been working non-stop for a week now.

(If you continue monitoring the logs, the "Deauthenticated..." message above keeps on happening, but the Express now recovers fast enough so that iTunes never notices)

Enjoy. Now for the Express remote control...
------------------------------------------------------
PB G4 17" 1GHz 1GB - Linksys WRT54G router
------------------------------------------------------
"To achieve wisdom, arrive after the event" - Roger McGough


----------

